# What multi-currency crypto wallets can run on FreeBSD?



## ikevin8me (Aug 4, 2021)

Is anyone successfully using multi-currency crypto wallets on FreeBSD?
For example, Exodus, Atomic, Guarda, Coinomi, etc...

Considering that those compilations work only on Linux, it would be great if someone could tell they can work on FreeBSD.

Thanks!


----------



## a6h (Aug 4, 2021)

I've tested net-p2p/monero-cli once, a few weeks ago. IIRC It gave me core dump -- with both latest and quarterly ports on the FreeBSD Stable and ZFS. I moved on.


----------



## GGVL (Aug 4, 2021)

BTC, LTC.


----------



## ikevin8me (Aug 5, 2021)

All those are just single-currency wallets.


----------

